# Dumb Question



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay so lately I've been thinking about seeing if I can trace Maddie's lines back from her father's side. He is registered with the AKC and I think she has show lines in her...and maybe some field ones..not exactly sure. I'm just wondering if it is possible to contact someone from the AKC and get his pedigree. My aunt is the breeder of her and I don't think they know where his papers are, nor do they really care. Just wondering if there is a way to get ahold of her family lines??

His reg. name is Sir Mozart Moe Whiskey...he's not on K9 Data..so don't bother looking! lol.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If Maddie is AKC registered you can pay a small fee and AKC will post her pedigree online for you. I think it is like a five or six generation pedigree.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay...Maddie has an ILP. Her dad is registered and her mom isn't. I just want to see the father's lines. Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You can look up his AKC number on their site, and then same process, they can post his pedigree.

Conner is an ILP dog also, but both of his parents were registered, so I ordered one pedigree for his mom's side and one for his dad's side.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm...I'm on AKC right now...can you give me a link for where to find this? I know his reg. name but not his AKC number...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait I have found it! But my Mom wants me to ask my Aunt..the breeder first..to see if they have it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sign in on the AKC homepage (if you don't already have an account you'll need to create one - it's free).

Once logged in, click on "shop our online store"

The next page has pedigree options at the top of the page. You can choose certified pedigree if you want one mailed to you or online. 

Once you have selected your pedigree type, there will be a box for you to choose a dog to research. Click on the link that says "click here to search for a new one." That is how you'll get the AKC number. Once you have found the dog in the system, scroll down to order the pedigree.

Hope all of that makes sense. I'm off to bed soon but if you have trouble I can help you out some more tomorrow. It's fun seeing your dog's background (I had to go back five generations to find a single title in Conner's pedigree)


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha..yes it all makes sense! And good night to you! LOL! I'm thinking about getting a 5 generation pedigree. If only my aunt could be fast like lightning and answer that email fast!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's how I got Starlite's pedigree  It worked.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol....well I guess a little email can go along way. My aunt responded this morning and said that they have it filed somewhere. She will talk to my cousin and see if she knows where it is. Hopefully I'll have a copy of it sometime within the next week...I can't wait!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

It costs money to get from AKC, so it's a good idea to have the aunt go dig around in her file cabinet for a while first. I was given Dusty's and most of the older generations were already on k9data so it was fun to see how far back I could trace his pedigree.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Seriously I think to order a pedigree via AKC is $8, or maybe $12 -- so unless the aunt comes through, just do that....not a huge investment to quench your curiosity!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is his info, if it helps your search... 

An online pedigree for four generations is only $10
https://www.akc.org/reg/pedigrees.cfm

AKC No.: SN53898906 
Name: Sir Mozart Moe Whiskey 
Sex: Male 
Breed: Retriever (Golden) 
Color: Dark Golden 
Birth Date: 04/07/1998


----------

